# My new goats are here!!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - these are by NO MEANS the best pics - but everyone is settling in and getting acclimated - so i wasn't worrying about "posing" so please bear with me.

We had an exciting 24 hour, starting on Friday afternoon. Last June, I sold a Yearling FF bred doe, as pregnant. When she delivered I KICKED myself in the hiney for selling her. Her name is Selle Valley Dobie and she was bred to my Abba. Dobie is also a doe out of my Fancy - who I [wub]

Anyway, the family that I sold her to, along with another goat, had to get rid of them, and asked if I would like her back WITH her doeling out of Abba from last year AND Dobie is bred back to Abba for June babies from Abba for this year!!!!

So, incase you do not remember Dobie - here she is

Selle Valley HNK Dobie - waddles - doe

S: Mountain Quest HugsNKisses
D: Gimlin half Acre Fancy










SLR Minis A Rivera - waddles - doe
S: CornerStone Farms Abba *S 
D: Selle Valley HNK Dobie










Then we have

Megan's Minis Hazel - moonspotted doe 
S: Old Mountain Quest Zagnut Haze
D: Mountain Quest Mega's Delight










Laurel Haven Morning Sunrise - doeling - 
S: Buttin' Heads Kiwi Surprise
D: Gypsy Moon Mystique Morning



















Laurel Haven Cherimoya - doeling
S: Buttin' Heads Kiwi Surprise
D: Kush Hara Cheyanne










Laurel Have SH Napi*S - buckling - moonspot
S: Caesar's Villa STS Sharpie *S
D: Hill's Country PR Warpaint 8*D










Then - to top it all off - I was chit chatting with Addie, from Proctor Hill Farm in MA, on Friday morning (like 48 hours ago) and I was talking about what she had planned for next year and what not. She started showing me some of the kids that were born this year and which ones had what I was looking for to look at some breedings for next year. Well, she said - why don't you take this boy &#8230; cause if you don't I am going to end up keeping him myself as a buckling - but with what you have coming in &#8230; 
I told her that I was having 3 flown in on Saturday morning to seattle and I just couldn't make another trip to Seattle so soon &#8230;.. she said - what if I can get them on the same flight &#8230;WHAT &#8230;.. so we looked and sure enough, we COULD get them on the SAME EXACT flight into Seattle as my Laurel Haven kids &#8230; so I said, well if you can get the health cert in time - lets do it (thinking there was NO WAY she could get it all arranged and the kid on the flight in less than 24 hours&#8230;. NO WAY). 3 hours later - she caught me on messenger &#8230;.. ok - health cert is DONE, flight is BOOKED, you can use my kennel - just send back - OHHH and I am putting this doeling in the kennel ALSO &#8230;.. WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So introducing my other two new additions to the farm that I picked up yesterday in seattle!!!!

Proctor Hill Farm San Juan - buckling
S: Avian Acres LKR Don Juan
D: Sugar Creek 5C Boxwood










Proctor Hill Farm BO Atargatis - doeling
S: NC PromisedLand RB Bolero *S
D: TLB's Calamity Ariel










You should have seen the airport. In Seattle, you pick up cargo right next to the carousel where everyone gets their luggage ---- she they bring the first load of kennels - which was mostly dogs and then Moya and Sunrise&#8230; everyone was like -SOMEONE SHIPPED A GOAT &#8230; and were looking and pointing&#8230;. I was like yah - actually that is only one kennel - I have THREE!!!! LOL! Then they were like Look at the Pygymy's - ahhh NO pygmy are MEAT goats - these are dairy &#8230;. So of course that started a huge conversation in the airport as to WHY someone would possibly ship in goats when you can buy them down the road - hahahahaha . And the poor girl that worked in cargo had so many questions that she did NOT SHUT UP for 30 minutes while we were waiting for them to get to the cargo area - it was hilarious!!!

Anyway - so here is to a new herd, a new start, and lots of gorgeous babies next year!!!!

I will have full pedigrees on the website shortly!

Thank you again to everyone who allowed me to bring these new additions home, and the old additions back!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Woohoo!!! Love them all  Congrats on getting everyone settled and photographed


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well, the pics are crappy - but I am hoping to get some good ones next week. I am so stoked with the lines that i will be working with!!!! And the MILK Genetics are to DIE for!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

WOW, Alison!!!! :hi5: You have got a great goatie future right now!!!! 
I LOVE DOBIE!!!! :drool: Your in goatie heaven.  
CONGRATS!!!! :stars:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! Very nice.

Congratulations!!!! :clap: 

-Tina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you everyone - I am so stinking pleased with my "new herd" - ok the new additions - but their are more new then ones staying - LOL!

It took alot of time - but I am so happy. And Addie from Proctor Hill really is a WONDERFUL person to work with!!! She has some nice breeding stock!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW.... I knew you were waiting for the kids from Tina, but the ones from PHF are a real surprise! And your herd sure has some wonderful new bloodlines for next year... :stars: And Dobie coming back to you is a major PLUS :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - I am TOTALLY stoked about the new lines - LOTS of CV and Sugar Creek!!!! And Promisedland! Woo HoO! Not sure if you all heard but Sharpie (my napi's sire) now resides at NCPromised Land - well he went to his first ever show a couple weekends ago as a 6 year old and took a Grand and a reserve!!! I was stoked. They think he should be able to finish this year - and it being his first year of showing - I am totally stoked!

Napi has his *S and is dam is an 8*D!!! And hopefully boxwood will get her star this year!! The extended pedigree on all these kids is to die for!!! Moya is SOOO exceptionally feminine and same with the doeling from Addie.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

If Napi goes missing, he's not in my yard... just sayin'


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice........ :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Uh huh - Natalie - remember - you are moving close to me .... and you may want something next year .... LOL!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Damnit... I guess that means I have to just visit my future goat-baby-daddy... Not treat him like a souvenir and bring him home.

You're really no fun, you know?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you can come visit ANY time!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I sense some fine-type of "You may not leave the premises with ANY animals!"

... I sadly agree to your terms.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh you can leave with animals - after they are born and paid for - BBBAAAAHHHHAAAAAHHHHAAAAAHHHHHAAAAA


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Lol! Noted.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hahahahahahahaha - you know there are always room for talks of trade on kids next year - hahahahaha


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm bringing the twin creeks, flying goat, and a few others, and you're bringing everything else haha! There will be a great many trades


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo - bring it on sista


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are WONDERFUL!! Congrats on all the new additions!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kylee - so how many kids you want next year - mmmuuaaahhh


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Is Sunrise a Pygmy? Shes so tiny and stocky!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

smarty pants - she is just SHORT SHORT - but nope - She is a full blooded registered Nigi ---- BRAT


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Whaaaaaatttttt I was just seeing if you were getting into pygmies now! I was just looking at her next to the other Proctor Hill babies and thought she was their size, but she's older? Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong kid... crap. Sorry  I didn't mean to be a brat!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know my difference between Pygmy and Nigis - LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

kelebek said:


> Thanks Kylee - so how many kids you want next year - mmmuuaaahhh


I'm seeing lots of trades in the near future...lots of trades.  Hehehe.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

you guys are killing me here.. giggles.. I have a doe almost the same cocoa color , that tri color is over the top in my book..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, have you added the room to the barn yet? :ROFL: The one for you? 

They are adorable, as usual.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

you guys are a riot,, love the chocolates.. and that tricolor..


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm with Silvergramma. You two are so funny.  

Gina


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha thanks gramma and Mrs. Lam  We try :laugh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well - Just wait till OhCee (Natalie) moves in in a couple weeks if she would ever get her hiney up here!!! It is going to be NUTS around here!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

kelebek said:


> well - Just wait till OhCee (Natalie) moves in in a couple weeks if she would ever get her hiney up here!!! It is going to be NUTS around here!


Dude.. we should have a mini reality show on youtube...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

BAHAHAHAAHA - nah - we will just put up a barn cam!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahaha Ok


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS*

Those are wonderful pictures and adorable goats.
 
Suellen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!! I really like them!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats. They are beautiful. Great pictures
Suellen


----------

